# Katahdins



## SheepGirl (Jul 30, 2011)

I was thinking about getting some purebred Katahdins...pros? cons? Any reputable breeders in Maryland? Anybody buy from them? What price should I expect to pay for good, registered stock? I don't care much about EPDs...I just want performance records with adjusted 60 day weights, lambing rates, etc.

I am thinking about starting with four ewes and a ram, which I would probably get to a small flock of 10 high quality ewes. What lambing percentage do you guys get from your Katahdins? On average, what are the adjusted weaning weights and average daily gains for your lambs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 30, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting some purebred Katahdins...pros? cons? Any reputable breeders in Maryland? Anybody buy from them? What price should I expect to pay for good, registered stock? I don't care much about EPDs...I just want performance records with adjusted 60 day weights, lambing rates, etc.
> 
> I am thinking about starting with four ewes and a ram, which I would probably get to a small flock of 10 high quality ewes. What lambing percentage do you guys get from your Katahdins? On average, what are the adjusted weaning weights and average daily gains for your lambs?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was interested in seeing WHAT a Katahdin was.  I know it was a type of sheep but WHAT type I had no clue.  I found this very informative website on this type.  It gives some really good statistics which you were inquiring about.   Learn something new every day!  

Hope this helps.   

http://www.saskkatahdinsheep.com/index.htm


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 31, 2011)

Contact the University of MD Campus Farm. They've got stock, and if they don't have what you're looking for they'd probably know of some breeders in the area.  PM me if you want the contact info.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 31, 2011)

For registered stock in GA, most are around 250$ and that is with the weights and everything. Comes with papers
A PRO is that Kats are becoming more and more popular and many people and wanting to buy them. You shouldnt have any problem selling or buying.
Most of the time a 1 year old ewe will have 1 lamb. That said 2 of my yearlings had twins this year. Usually after that it is expected twins and every now and then a ewe may have a single or triplets. Usually breeders try to shoot for 200% increases.
That is about all i can tell you. Try googling sheep breeders in your area and call and talk with them. I am sure they would be glad to inform you. 
Were you thinking about getting white katahdins? That is the most popular color but i also really like the ones that have brown spots. That is what i am planning on breeding for this year. The black ones are also pretty.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://katahdins.org/

This is a good website. A Lot of katahdin breeders are registered here. It should be easy to find a breeder near you using this website.
Good luck


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 31, 2011)

www.whitmorefarm.com

MD breeder of Katahdins


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 31, 2011)

PM me if you are interested in a 5 month old ewe.  I need to get her out of my goat pasture.  She was a bottle baby and is a TOTAL sheeple. (Well she also kind of thinks that she is a goat).  


Not sure where in MD you are.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a whether and a ewe from Whitmore Farms.  I would highly recommend them.  Kent is fantastic.  He has excellent stock and is very knowledgable.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I really want some Katahdins, though I don't think I will be able to get any anytime soon. But more than likely within the next year I will get some


----------

